# Leatherman Raptor



## Amelia

um a big fan of Leatherman anyway (camping and hiker). Just saw these. Any opinions/thoughts? Might ask for these for my birthday.  http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00LA...SY165_QL70&dpPl=1&dpID=41TBpCV14OL&ref=plSrch


----------



## WildlandEMT89

I know a couple of people who have these and they cut great and the O2 wrench comes in handy. They love them. Personally I never picked one though. I just stick with my skeletool and the disposable shears that come in our supply bins.


----------



## TransportJockey

I have a pair. Got them with the pro deal. Great tool.


----------



## Handsome Robb

My girlfriend bought me one for my birthday. I love it.


----------



## kreil45

I love mine. Nice solid tool, well made. Only one thing about them, other people wanting them from you. Going to have my name engraved on the.


----------



## MkVity

Theres i a thread on the Leatherman ORANGE ones here  http://emtlife.com/threads/replacing-my-shears-with-the-benchmade-rescue-cutter.40250/page-2


----------



## Amelia

Orange. Name. Getting one for sure. Thanks guys! I've never been disappointed by Leatherman!! My Dad even texted me at 10:45pm (grumble) saying he wanted one! He's not in the medical profession.


----------



## WestMetroMedic

My only beef with mine are that they don't fit in many EMS style trousers scissor pocket. The holster is actually pretty nice, but if you have a 2inch duty belt, it sits a bit askew, but i have no concerns about it falling off.


----------



## redundantbassist

It's a cool tool, and it does have some nifty features. But $75? Come on. At the end of the day it's nothing more than a pair of fancy folding scissors that do essentially the same thing as your average $5 trauma shears. And, unlike the raptor, regular trauma shears are autoclavable, and easily replaced when they go dull or get lost.


----------



## TransportJockey

redundantbassist said:


> It's a cool tool, and it does have some nifty features. But $75? Come on. At the end of the day it's nothing more than a pair of fancy folding scissors that do essentially the same thing as your average $5 trauma shears. And, unlike the raptor, regular trauma shears are autoclavable, and easily replaced when they go dull or get lost.


Ah but witg the leatherman ems discount its 35, which is reasonable. And you can always send it yo leatherman for sharpening if needed. Things hold an amazing edge though


----------



## NomadicMedic

Okay, I must have missed this. How do I get the EMS discount? For 35 bucks, I'll buy one.


----------



## TransportJockey

DEmedic said:


> Okay, I must have missed this. How do I get the EMS discount? For 35 bucks, I'll buy one.


Google 'leatherman pro deal'


----------



## Amelia

Is this discount long standing? Probably be a while before I'll get one.


----------



## drl

Amelia said:


> Is this discount long standing? Probably be a while before I'll get one.



Yep, it's been there for quite some time and there's no news on them discontinuing it. For more details, see here and make an account.

At full price, definitely not worth it. At half price, I've found it to be a reasonable price for a useful tool.


----------



## Amelia

Thanks so much everyone!!


----------



## PotatoMedic

And application in.  Now to convince the wife we have 35 dollars to spare!


----------



## NomadicMedic

I just showed it to my wife. "Ohhh, can you get me one too?"

I love her.


----------



## Amelia

LOL- she sounds awesome!


----------



## ViolynEMT

I love mine.


----------



## PotatoMedic

I just got Approved for the pro discount!!!  Now to convince my wife!


----------



## Amelia

Yay!


----------



## NomadicMedic

I just bought mine.


----------



## ViolynEMT

It's  great  around the house,  too


----------



## Amelia

How do you get the discount?


----------



## PotatoMedic

Amelia said:


> How do you get the discount?


Once you get your state EMT you can send them a picture of it when you make your account and they will review it and approve it and give you the discounts.


----------



## ViolynEMT

Wish I knew that.


----------



## MkVity

DEmedic said:


> I just showed it to my wife. "Ohhh, can you get me one too?"
> 
> I love her.



The Raptor right!?!


----------



## Carlos Danger

My first reaction was that this thing is just some silly overpriced whacker toy.....just one more thing to fill an empty spot on Ricky Rescue's belt. 

But I'm not gonna lie, the more I see it the more I think they are pretty cool.


----------



## Amelia

Seee?!? lol Its like calling your name..


----------



## NomadicMedic

@Remi, I thought the same thing, but one of the guys at my last service had one, and I thoughtit was  cool as hell after he let me play with it. 

But yeah, it really does ratchet up the whacker points.


----------



## NomadicMedic

I am now "whack-tastic"


----------



## Amelia

Awwww..... Swoon.... I will have them by the end of the year.


----------



## NomadicMedic

They're really just expensive shears, that give you a taste of whacker-itis. You really don't need them. 

But they are wicked cool.


----------



## BlueJayMedic

That's an excellent deal.  Anyone have any idea if you can get that discount from Canada or outside the states at all??


----------



## redundantbassist

DEmedic said:


> I am now "whack-tastic"
> 
> View attachment 1777


Whats that....it's MOLLE compatable?


----------



## DesertMedic66

redundantbassist said:


> Whats that....it's MOLLE compatable?


Everything made now is MOLLE compatable haha. I bought a multitool several months ago and the sheath is MOLLE compatable.


----------



## NomadicMedic

BlueJayMedic said:


> That's an excellent deal.  Anyone have any idea if you can get that discount from Canada or outside the states at all??



Nope. Apparently the Pro deal used to be available for Canadians but now the website specifically says "US only".


----------



## BlueJayMedic

DEmedic said:


> Nope. Apparently the Pro deal used to be available for Canadians but now the website specifically says "US only".


Didn't see that, thanks.  Damn it.


----------



## Amelia

DEmedic said:


> They're really just expensive shears, that give you a taste of whacker-itis. You really don't need them.
> 
> But they are wicked cool.


Well I dont need a 4WD truck either, but its (beeping) fun in the snow and offroading.


----------



## ZombieEMT

Got it as a gift. Love them, however definitely over priced. They do not in fact fit into traditional scissor pockets or a 2inch duty belt. As for the duty belt holster, I have contacted Letherman who has informed they have created a larger prototype that will fit a duty belt.


----------



## BlueJayMedic

ZombieEMT said:


> Got it as a gift. Love them, however definitely over priced. They do not in fact fit into traditional scissor pockets or a 2inch duty belt. As for the duty belt holster, I have contacted Letherman who has informed they have created a larger prototype that will fit a duty belt.


Just got mine in the mail the other day and am loving it.  What exactly did they say about the larger holster? I have mine currently sitting on my bed awkwardly.  It seems OK but I can foresee it snapping off sooner or later.


----------



## samiam

TransportJockey said:


> Google 'leatherman pro deal'



How in gods name did I not know about this!!!!!


----------



## JosephDurham

I have worn mine for over 6 months, on a daily basis.  I haven't left my house unless it's on my belt.  I've yet to have it sang or break on anything, just saying. 

Joseph


----------



## gotbeerz001

JosephDurham said:


> I have worn mine for over 6 months, on a daily basis.  I haven't left my house unless it's on my belt.  I've yet to have it sang or break on anything, just saying.
> 
> Joseph


Are you working as an EMT?


----------



## Handsome Robb

Worn mine on my belt for about 4 months now in a busy urban system averaging 8-10+ calls in a 12 without issue with the holster. 

Only issue I've had is firefighters whom I trust borrowing it then trying to put it back in the holster while my hands are bloody or busy and jamming it in there goofy.


----------



## TransportJockey

I carried mine open in the holster so it was easy to grab. My only annoyance with it was swapping the holster to be left handed friendly makes it a little awkward at time to unlock to bring out.


----------



## ViolynEMT

DEmedic said:


> They're really just expensive shears, that give you a taste of whacker-itis. You really don't need them.
> 
> But they are wicked cool.



I have no regrets. I still love mine!


----------



## samiam

Definitely sign up for the PRO deal if you qualify! The prices are all 50% off. The raptor was 37. The cheapest on amazon with free prime shipping I could find was $70. Also their flashlights and a whole bunch of other stuff is also 50% off. Somehow a $600 flashlight at $300 sounds so much more justifiable lol.


----------



## cfd3091

Mine just got shipped. $37.00 for that tool is a great deal.


----------



## BlueJayMedic

They eliminated that discount program for canadians and state that we can't ship it to a PO Box which I can get over the border in Buffalo to try and be sneaky about it.  Bummer. . Had to pay full price.


----------



## Amelia

Ebay? Maybe?


----------



## samiam

BlueJayMedic said:


> They eliminated that discount program for canadians and state that we can't ship it to a PO Box which I can get over the border in Buffalo to try and be sneaky about it.  Bummer. . Had to pay full price.



Or have a friend here send it to you.


----------



## BlueJayMedic

samiam said:


> Or have a friend here send it to you.


I have one friend in the states in NC but he's lazy AF. Maybe I should have posted a thread on heRe for help. Never thought of that.


----------



## NomadicMedic

BlueJayMedic said:


> I have one friend in the states in NC but he's lazy AF. Maybe I should have posted a thread on heRe for help. Never thought of that.



Did you already buy one full price?


----------



## BlueJayMedic

DEmedic said:


> Did you already buy one full price?


Yeah I did, I had a multi tool in the basket too but bailed on it because of the price. I ended up getting it from Amazon.ca which was the same list price just with less shipping than from leatherman.


----------



## JosephDurham

I wish I had been able to have gotten mine for $37

Joseph


----------



## NomadicMedic

I like gadgets, but 70+ for a pair of scissors is tough to swallow.


----------



## BlueJayMedic

DEmedic said:


> I like gadgets, but 70+ for a pair of scissors is tough to swallow.


Agreed, my wife was at a loss as to what to get me for valentines day (despite my pleas for nothing, stupid holiday) and went ahead and ordered it as a surprise. Expensive for sure but the only three things I carry on my belt are a pair of sheers, seat belt cutter and oxygen key and it has definitely decrease the weight and protrusion off the duty belt.


----------



## COmedic17

I don't wear anything on my belt. I have a raptor and a leather man multitool but everything stays in my pockets. Has no one ever had a pt try to grab things off their belt? It happened to me once and now everything stays in the pockets.


----------



## NomadicMedic

Nope. Never had anyone try to grab stuff off my belt.

And I agree, it's cool as hell, but I think the price point is high.


----------



## Ensihoitaja

I've never had anyone try to grab anything off my belt either. That said, one of my favorite things about the Raptor is that I can clip it to a pocket. Our uniform pants don't have a trauma shear pocket, so it's nice not having to have them stuck in my belt anymore.


----------



## NomadicMedic

Ensihoitaja said:


> I've never had anyone try to grab anything off my belt either. That said, one of my favorite things about the Raptor is that I can clip it to a pocket. Our uniform pants don't have a trauma shear pocket, so it's nice not having to have them stuck in my belt anymore.



They don't fit in the 5.11 pants shears pocket.


----------



## samiam

COmedic17 said:


> I don't wear anything on my belt. I have a raptor and a leather man multitool but everything stays in my pockets. Has no one ever had a pt try to grab things off their belt? It happened to me once and now everything stays in the pockets.


 I have had someone take my ID bade with the auto retraction cord and try to strangle me with it. That was fun! I try not to have anything grab-able sticking out. Especially with psyc patients. Imagine if it was a pair of scissors.


----------



## Amelia

Eek!! That would scar me for life. Glad you're ok!!


----------



## samiam

Amelia said:


> Eek!! That would scar me for life. Glad you're ok!!


Luckily it was just a nylon string not metal, there were 6 huge security gaurds right outside who floored the guy.


----------



## Amelia

I'm glad they were there! Ufda!


----------



## TheLocalMedic

I got a pair of the Raptor shears for one reason:  oxygen wrench.  We SHOULD have one in our O2 bag that the tank is in, but on more than one occasion it's been MIA and we've gone scrambling looking for one so we can change a tank (think CPAP).  They also fold up nicely, though they are a little bulky.  Word to the wise though, if you ever hand them off to someone else to start hacking away at clothing, do them and yourself a favor by unfolding them first or you may wind up with an overzealous firefighter bending or breaking them as they try to figure out how to unfold them.


----------



## NomadicMedic

These work too.


----------



## Tigger

So do the pliers on my wave.


----------



## NomadicMedic

Pliers chew up the stems though...


----------



## gotbeerz001

They are chewed up already. My wrenches work maybe 1/3 of the time.


----------



## TheLocalMedic

I'm still waiting for an opportunity to bust out a window with the punch.  Never in all my years have I gotten to bust out a window...


----------



## Handsome Robb

TheLocalMedic said:


> I'm still waiting for an opportunity to bust out a window with the punch.  Never in all my years have I gotten to bust out a window...



I got to do it the other day. My trainee was like "I'll go get the window tool" nope, you wait right there...pow! Worked great although I was a little concerned about being overzealous and putting my hand through the window even wearing my Globe extrication jacket and mechanix gloves.

The only people who ever poke fun at others for having one of these have one themselves. It's turned into a giant joke amongst all of us.


----------



## ViolynEMT

I love mine.


----------



## exodus

Handsome Robb said:


> I got to do it the other day. My trainee was like "I'll go get the window tool" nope, you wait right there...pow! Worked great although I was a little concerned about being overzealous and putting my hand through the window even wearing my Globe extrication jacket and mechanix gloves.
> 
> The only people who ever poke fun at others for having one of these have one themselves. It's turned into a giant joke amongst all of us.


You guys do extrication out there?


----------



## COmedic17

exodus said:


> You guys do extrication out there?


We can do extrication as EMS in CO. However,   Its a dual response w/ fire, so we usually just assist them with extrication. We are provided w/ extrication gear upon hire.


----------



## Handsome Robb

exodus said:


> You guys do extrication out there?



HGH does all their own extrication, their heavy rescue is badass and also completely transport capable. I'm not sure if all their units carry extrication tools but I know they have the heavy rescue then a couple trucks of medium-duty chassis that carry all sorts of extrication gear. EMS out there is paid while fire is volunteer. 

Fire does ours however they were still a couple minutes out and we needed rapid access into the passenger compartment. We're all issued "extrication" jackets and helmets. Since I'm one of the people who's been around longer I still have a nomex Globe jacket vs the new 5.11 tow truck driver looking jacket they issue now. I was wearing because it was raining and there's always a set of work gloves in the pocket so I popped them on real quick and popped the window furthest from the patient.

All our units have a window punch though.


----------



## Tigger

I don't do extrication, I do "patient access" while waiting for fire to arrive on vehicles that are not unstable. Webbing, extrication gloves, coat, eye protection, and some tools.

Just once we may have to put on the ATV helmets while getting after it just for the priceless reaction that they would no doubt elicit.


----------



## Honeybadger

I'm not too thrilled with mine. The steel doesn't hold an edge all that well, the seatbelt cutter and oxygen wrench cant really be ussd unless the knife is folded completely, the fit and finish isn't great, the handles are INSANELY uncomfortable and the nylon handle stop that keeps the shears from rotating backwards when it's closed is too small and too flinsy, and the assembly bending will pop it past that too easily. I have no use for the ring cutter (dental floss stays in my rig for that purpose) and the seatbelt cutter is kind of redundant, and nobody should really be using the glass breaker. All you're left with is a slightly heavier duty pair of penny cutters with an oxygen wrench. Even at $35, I wouldnt recommend them, though I do keep them on my belt, it was not money well spent.


----------



## DesertMedic66

Honeybadger said:


> I'm not too thrilled with mine. The steel doesn't hold an edge all that well, the seatbelt cutter and oxygen wrench cant really be ussd unless the knife is folded completely, the fit and finish isn't great, the handles are INSANELY uncomfortable and the nylon handle stop that keeps the shears from rotating backwards when it's closed is too small and too flinsy, and the assembly bending will pop it past that too easily. I have no use for the ring cutter (dental floss stays in my rig for that purpose) and the seatbelt cutter is kind of redundant, and nobody should really be using the glass breaker. All you're left with is a slightly heavier duty pair of penny cutters with an oxygen wrench. Even at $35, I wouldnt recommend them, though I do keep them on my belt, it was not money well spent.


Why should no one ever use the glass breaker?


----------



## Honeybadger

DesertMedic66 said:


> Why should no one ever use the glass breaker?



Not necessarily "never" but so rarely that you might as well just smash it with whatever if the situation calls (the nose of those shears is potent enough to smash a window) Heavy rescue is usually available, glass going everywhere can create further injuries, the only time you should be using them is in truly dire emergency extrication situations, because any MOI bad enough to make a door unable to be opened is an MOI bad enough to warrant a c collar and more thoughtful extraction. It is fun to hit a glass bottle with though. I get my hands dirty with heavy rescue on occasion. Eastside fire likes to let us get our hands dirty


----------



## DesertMedic66

Honeybadger said:


> Not necessarily "never" but so rarely that you might as well just smash it with whatever if the situation calls (the nose of those shears is potent enough to smash a window) Heavy rescue is usually available, glass going everywhere can create further injuries, the only time you should be using them is in truly dire emergency extrication situations, because any MOI bad enough to make a door unable to be opened is an MOI bad enough to warrant a c collar and more thoughtful extraction. It is fun to hit a glass bottle with though. I get my hands dirty with heavy rescue on occasion. Eastside fire likes to let us get our hands dirty


Very minor damage can prevent a door from being opened....

Have you ever broken a window with a glass breaker vs "some other object that you find"? With a very light tap in the correct spot on the window it will break (without glass flying everywhere).


----------



## Honeybadger

DesertMedic66 said:


> Very minor damage can prevent a door from being opened....
> 
> Have you ever broken a window with a glass breaker vs "some other object that you find"? With a very light tap in the correct spot on the window it will break (without glass flying everywhere).



Yes I've broken a whole hell of a lot of auto glass.

Very minor damage usually does not result in doors failing to open (deformation of the passenger cell is one of the key restrictions there. Most of the time, even in severe accidents, Doors will open. It's a pretty darn important feature to automakers. Hasnt been an issue since the ford pinto.) And even if it's minor damages, why would you break windows if the occupant can self extricate through a non damaged door? Glass doesnt go flying, but it does drop down all over the door panel and cause places for someone to easily get cut. Every time I've punched a window, we had someone holding in a towel from the back seat or opposite side in order to keep the glass contained, and even then, it was so we could finish cutting the entire door off, and I never use a hand tool like my raptor. The only time I see my raptor's punch being useful is a severe moi with a dangerous scene or a car in a lake.


----------



## DesertMedic66

Honeybadger said:


> Yes I've broken a whole hell of a lot of auto glass.
> 
> Very minor damage usually does not result in doors failing to open (deformation of the passenger cell is one of the key restrictions there. Most of the time, even in severe accidents, Doors will open. It's a pretty darn important feature to automakers. Hasnt been an issue since the ford pinto.) And even if it's minor damages, why would you break windows if the occupant can self extricate through a non damaged door? Glass doesnt go flying, but it does drop down all over the door panel and cause places for someone to easily get cut. Every time I've punched a window, we had someone holding in a towel from the back seat or opposite side in order to keep the glass contained, and even then, it was so we could finish cutting the entire door off, and I never use a hand tool like my raptor. The only time I see my raptor's punch being useful is a severe moi with a dangerous scene or a car in a lake.


Damage to either the hinge side of the door or the latch side of the door can easily cause the door to not open. Minor, moderate, and severe damage can all cause this to happen.

I'm not saying that I would break glass for a minor TC. I was simply stating that doors may not be able to be opened regardless of the MOI (let's ignore the fact that MOI is a poor indicator of injuries or how critical the patient is).

The major reason we have to break windows out here is for pedis who get locked inside the car. PD, fire, and EMS do not carry lock out kits here, so our only option is to break a window. It's fun to get on scene and see PD swinging their stick of justice to break open a window and failing to do so and then just walk up and break it with a simple tap.


----------



## Honeybadger

Though I severely disagree that moi is not a good indicator for index of suspicion of relative injury (a and b pillar damage, distortion or intrusion of the passenger cell, pedal shifting, airbag deployment or lack thereof, starring windshields and head prints on side windows are all extremely reliable indicators of forces inflicted on the victim) and damaged hinges do, often, very easily wrench open with outside mechanical force like a pry bar, the peds notion is actually a good scenario I had not considered or encountered, so I'll absolutely give you that. And I'd absolutely do the same thing for an animal locked inside, so there you go, a valid excuse for the punch on a leatherman raptor. Still don't like the tool for what it costs, I felt like it could have  had the ruler actually etched for quality purposes, mine is already wearing after six months or so. I also feel like it's got a lot of parts and crannies that are hard to clean when you get a particularly bloody patient.


----------



## MonkeyArrow

For those of you with the Raptor, do any of you have any problems with the shear operation smoothness? I got mine for Christmas, and the shears were always a bit stiff but I thought I would break it in and it would get better. Recently, I used the ring cutter function and the shear operation has gotten worse, with there being a distinctive jerk every time I open/close the shears past the little ring cutting notch. I tried loosening the operation with a torque/star driver and i had to loosen it to a unreasonable amount before the "catching" stopped. I'm just wondering if anyone has any ideas or if this is normal before I decide to send it in for warranty.


----------



## DesertMedic66

MonkeyArrow said:


> For those of you with the Raptor, do any of you have any problems with the shear operation smoothness? I got mine for Christmas, and the shears were always a bit stiff but I thought I would break it in and it would get better. Recently, I used the ring cutter function and the shear operation has gotten worse, with there being a distinctive jerk every time I open/close the shears past the little ring cutting notch. I tried loosening the operation with a torque/star driver and i had to loosen it to a unreasonable amount before the "catching" stopped. I'm just wondering if anyone has any ideas or if this is normal before I decide to send it in for warranty.


Is any of the metal bent on the ring cutter?


----------



## Underoath87

MonkeyArrow said:


> For those of you with the Raptor, do any of you have any problems with the shear operation smoothness? I got mine for Christmas, and the shears were always a bit stiff but I thought I would break it in and it would get better. Recently, I used the ring cutter function and the shear operation has gotten worse, with there being a distinctive jerk every time I open/close the shears past the little ring cutting notch. I tried loosening the operation with a torque/star driver and i had to loosen it to a unreasonable amount before the "catching" stopped. I'm just wondering if anyone has any ideas or if this is normal before I decide to send it in for warranty.



Mine do that too.  It's because they developed a bit of free play in the handle mechanism, due to wear on the spring-loaded locking triangles that should have been made from tougher metal (I think they're aluminum).


----------



## MonkeyArrow

DesertMedic66 said:


> Is any of the metal bent on the ring cutter?


I can see a small chip but I cannot appreciate any bent metal or deformity that would be scratching into the bottom plate.


Underoath87 said:


> Mine do that too.  It's because they developed a bit of free play in the handle mechanism, due to wear on the spring-loaded locking triangles that should have been made from tougher metal (I think they're aluminum).


I have tried tightening the torque screw on the blades to adjust how easy it is to open them and there is still that play/snag when it gets to the ring cutter notch. I guess that there has to be a dent in the ring cutter and I will need to send it into warranty.


----------



## MonkeyArrow

Quick update: I sent my tool in for service under warranty and just got it back. Sent it on the 9th, received it back on the 18th going cross country from GA to OR. Extremely happy with Leatherman customer service. Filled out an online form taking 2 minutes, no proof of purchase/receipt required, sent it in, and they sent me a fixed/new tool. The tool came in a padded envelope with padding via UPS. Can't tell if the tool is new or repaired, but whatever it is, its even better than brand new out of the box. The Raptors I got sent back already had the tension adjusted to a perfect level (for me) whereas the new out of the box Raptors were a bit stiff. I know it is a little thing, but it shows their attention to detail.

I know its starting to sound like an ad, but if you're debating purchasing the Raptors, Leatherman will stand behind their product no question, no hassle if you manage to break it doing something that you probably shouldn't be (I think I messed up mine trying to cut through a pair of hemostats with the ring cutter ).


----------



## Tigger

Leatherman has an awesome warranty program. They've fixed or replaced my wave several times really efficiently.


----------



## nightmoves123

I think theyre a pretty good piece of equipment I've used them for a few years with no problems!


----------



## ITBITB13

Anyone here a Leatherman Pro User member?
The raptors have not been in stock for as long as I can think of. Anyone have a solution to this?


----------



## Chimpie

Ivan_13 said:


> Anyone have a solution to this?


Have you tried contacting them directly?


----------



## Vikus

Ivan_13 said:


> Anyone here a Leatherman Pro User member?
> The raptors have not been in stock for as long as I can think of. Anyone have a solution to this?


They're backordered. I'm looking at getting some myself, but they're backordered at a good chunk of their retailers as well.


----------



## PirateMedic3

TransportJockey said:


> Ah but witg the leatherman ems discount its 35, which is reasonable. And you can always send it yo leatherman for sharpening if needed. Things hold an amazing edge though



I viewed this thread hoping to find a deal on the raptor! Thanks


----------



## Jim37F

I *almost* bought one earlier, but at $70 new, and the cheapest used for $55 that I could find was a bit pricey....even GovX wasn't showing $35, where do you get that discount applied?


----------



## TransportJockey

Search leatherman pro deal ans apply from there


----------



## Meltz

Yeah but the problem is leatherman is out of stock they have been for at least a few months so we can't get the discount


----------



## Vikus

REI has a 25% off discount for All Leatherman Products now. They sell the black, and red (exclusive). The sale lasts until 5/30


----------



## res1551cue

Leatherman has them back in stock, REI still has the red ones and the EMS Store has an exclusive blue pair.


----------



## OHgrl74

I love my Raptors and have had to rescue them from ER nurses who liked them too much! But wt..... I didn't know there was an EMS discount....


----------



## Lo2w

Is there a DNR on oldish threads? Work did a raffle for various EMS week gifts and my name got drawn for a set. I can joun the club...though im not sure how much use I'll get in my IFT gig at the moment.


----------



## NomadicMedic

If they're free, nice work.


----------



## Lo2w

NomadicMedic said:


> If they're free, nice work.



 Yup!


----------



## Chimpie

Yep, they're nice. I have a set with my gear, plus a brand spanking new one sitting on my desk.


----------

